# How Long Is A Perfect Film's Duration?



## Detective (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a question I often think about when I am about to view a film. Some people in the past have said that if a movie goes over two and a half hours, it's too long, and the audience will tune out. Others have said that if it clocks in at the standard two hour length, sometimes the plot gets rushed, and character development is the first casualty. Ninety minutes is too fucking short, unless it's something animated.

Personally I feel that going to the theatre is a chance to break free from reality, and sometimes it feels too short. You want to immerse yourself in the world of the film you are viewing, and that sometimes takes a bit of time before it happens. 

For a serious piece of cinematography, I would sit through a 3 hour viewing. Not for a shitty comedy, or a fluff cashgrab, but something that will make my viewing experience worthwhile. However you rarely see something come in at that running time.

Anyways, what are your thoughts, NF Theatre?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2013)

it depends really

90 minutes isn't inherently too short, Bergman's films instantly come to mind as he gets more content and ideas in those 90 minutes than most 3 hour films.

Love Exposure is the perfect exactly of the other extreme coming in at 4 hours I can't see that film any shorter or it loses it's impact

I don't think there's anything one could call an objectively perfect film length.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2013)

I generally prefer longer films, two to three hours is ideal though I wouldn't mind watching something even longer if the movie is good enough.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> it depends really
> 
> I don't think there's anything one could call an objectively perfect film length.



This. The perfect lenght depends on the film itself. 6,5 hours is perfect for Les Vampires (I consider this a mini-series, but many consider it a full film), and 13 minutes is perfect for Le voyage dans la lune.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 16, 2013)

2.15 - 2 1/2 hours will be perfect but Yea Para summed it correctly it depends on the movie's contents.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2013)

Depends on the film content. Can it be told in 90 minutes or does it need to be 3 hours? Pacing comes in to play too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

what about a short film? 10 minutes would be alright?


----------



## Tragic (Sep 16, 2013)

I do think it completely depends on the type of movie it is but I would say 2:30 the perfect time for most movies.

90 minutes is waaaaay too short especially for movies that were adapted from books.


----------



## Spock (Sep 16, 2013)

Sometimes I cry inside when a good piece of film was rushed especially when it could have exploited many potentials in regards of character development, setting backstory etc. But other times I find myself counting the minutes for a certain film to end for the lack of coherent character development, setting backstory etc. 

It's rare to find that one good piece of film amidst hundreds and hundreds in the bitter dregs of films that are made solely for marketing and profit.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 16, 2013)

For as long as the film can keep your attention.  Actual time length doesn't really matter in my opinion, but I will note that film studios tend to want movies to have a smaller running time than a longer one so that they can have more viewings at the theatres.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 16, 2013)

I used to prefer long films, but now i just think it depends of the contents and how the story flows, However when a film is shorter than 90 minutes i find it a little too short, and when i see a major blockbuster i prefer when it is in least 2 hours, X-Men 3 for example was supposed to be a giant conclusion but was shorter than the previous one.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 16, 2013)

Depends, obviously.

But tbh, over 100 minutes tends to stretch my patience, unless it's great.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2013)

Long enough to tell what needs to be told, short enough not to lose your audience.

That being said, I like Kim Ki Duk's typical movie length, which is about 90 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2013)

About 140 minutes.


----------



## Vice (Sep 16, 2013)

Anything over 2.5 hours and you've lost me.

Even then that's still really fucking long.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2013)

That is a horrible question.

80 - 300 minutes it is all fair game if the content is good.


----------



## Jena (Sep 16, 2013)

However long the particular story needs. I've seen movies that are 5 minutes that told a complete story and movies that are 3 hours that were too indulgent.

Personally, I get restless if I sit still doing nothing but watching a movie for too long. So if we're ignoring all other factors, <2.5 hours tends to be my comfort zone. Like I said though, depends on the movie. Some long movies need that running time, some don't. Same for shorter films.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2013)

Depends on the movie. Admittedly I get restless after around two and a half to three hours. Depends on how I feel too. Sometimes I'm not in the mood to watch a long movie. Perfect length for me is 80-90 minutes.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 16, 2013)

I think the first movie in a series should always be the longest because it needs time to establish characters, plot lines, etc. Sequels should then be shorter because the audience is already familiar with the characters and the setting.

I also believe it depends on the genre. I _cannot_ sit through a comedy movie longer than 90 minutes. There usually aren't enough jokes to continue the movie for 2+ hours. Explosions and shit in action movies get really tiring after ~2.5 hours, so I'd set that as the max length.

The longest movies (2.5+ hours) should be reserved for the ones with loads and loads of characters, expansive setting (many different locations), and a ton of interesting plotlines that could be standalone movies.


----------



## Wan (Sep 16, 2013)

A perfect film is however long it needs to be, not more and not less.


----------



## Grape (Sep 17, 2013)

The perfect drama time: two hours and fifteen minutes
The perfect comedy time: one hour and twenty five minutes
The perfect romcom time: one hour and thirty five minutes
The perfect animation/children's movie time: one hour and twenty minutes
The perfect pornography time: three masturbation sessions


It's science.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 17, 2013)

I think some animated movies should be longer though, i don't mind it when they're past the 110 minutes if they're good.


----------



## Vice (Sep 17, 2013)

Taleran said:


> That is a horrible question.
> 
> 80 - 300 minutes it is all fair game if the content is good.



5 hours? You're out of your mind.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2013)

5 hours? Fuck that


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2013)

Tals right doe


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2013)

Of course you would say that doe


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 24, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> I think the first movie in a series should always be the longest because it needs time to establish characters, plot lines, etc. Sequels should then be shorter because the audience is already familiar with the characters and the setting.



In most cases i don't think that's how it works, sure the first film has to introduce the characters, but the plot is usually straightforward and the simples in it's series, while the sequel is when things get more complicated.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2013)

I have to be in the right mood for a movie close to five hours. But if I am, why not


----------



## Z (Sep 27, 2013)

The answer is obviously it depends of course, I find this question absurd, especially if you are a regular film watcher.


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 27, 2013)

It really depends on the movie. Some movies just can't be made in less than a certain time without losing some of their charm although 5 hours does seem a bit far fetched.


----------



## brain (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it depends on the genre of the film. a perfect comedy would be about 90 min, a perfect action, horror, thriller would be 90-120min and a perfect drama, suspense film shouldnt be more than 3 hours.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 4, 2013)

As long as is necessary to tell the story, but not longer than that.


----------

